# Bike basket for the pups



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I want to get a basket for the pups. Anyone have one that they recommend?
I was looking at this one but still not sure. I like the idea of the sun protection (sun is very hot in Florida) but wonder about obscuring pups view.

http://www.inthecompanyofdogs.com/itemdy00.asp?SKW=bike+basket&T1=D92054


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I love the bike baskets, but am sooo afraid of crashing and hurting the girls. We all have beautiful Electra cruiser bicycles and would LOVE to have the girls ride with me. We ride along bike trails and sometimes there are idiot riders who can easy cause a crash.

Lori


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

I ride my dogs in their bikeseat all the time and they LOVE it!!! I like having them all the time with me....and they peek their heads out while we are riding. It's so much fun!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I don't ride bikes anymore, but here is what I used to do with my sweet Rusty who lived to be 22.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Zoey's Mom said:


> I don't ride bikes anymore, but here is what I used to do with my sweet Rusty who lived to be 22.


OMG...that is just too cute :flower:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I have an Electra Amsterdam with a very sturdy wicker basket.
I was out earlier today and right now my pup fits nicely in my LV neverfull MM
I don't have an actual carrier yet and I want one, so for now I have been lining my tote bag with a towel and he seems to like it fine.

I tucked him inside the bag did up the top hook so its only open on the sides and he sat nicely in there while I rode to the store (I live in Montreal we have dedicated bike lanes all over downtown) and I put the bag inside my wicker basket.. it was actually pretty secure.

His little head popped up out of my bag to look around but he was very secure. I would imagine when he gets bigger we won't do this much but I want to get him used to my bike because its my main mode of transport!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I just recently bought a bike to commute to the grocery store, my college campus, etc. My boyfriend and I also want to go bike riding on the trails here in Gainesville, so I bought Teddy a bike basket specifically for small dogs. I ordered it but haven't tried it yet, but I like the design concept because it will allow me to keep the basket open while we ride, but there's a security tether inside (to attach to his harness) so that he can't jump out. Also, the entire carrier zips shut with a mesh window and has an attachable shoulder strap so that I can carry him into stores like it's a shoulder bag.

http://www.meijer.com/s/pet-gear-ul...m/_/R-131608?cmpid=goobase&CAWELAID=350096810
^ This is the cheapest I could find it online ($36)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=20463
^ But this shows more pictures and a short video of it being used.

As far as I know, it comes in black, pink, lavender, sage green, turquoise, and tan. It would definitely provide some good sun protection (and probably mosquito protection, too, when zipped up). I wouldn't be worried about it obscuring their view, since the bag slopes up and back from where their head is, and there are mesh windows on both sides for when they're inside the bag. 

I know of two other designs, from GW Little, but they offer no sun protection. I'm sure they can be found cheaper somewhere else online, but here are the links anyway:

http://www.gwlittle.com/product/buddy_dog_bike_basket

http://www.gwlittle.com/product/sporty_dog_bicycle_basket


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Kaila said:


> I just recently bought a bike to commute to the grocery store, my college campus, etc. My boyfriend and I also want to go bike riding on the trails here in Gainesville, so I bought Teddy a bike basket specifically for small dogs. I ordered it but haven't tried it yet, but I like the design concept because it will allow me to keep the basket open while we ride, but there's a security tether inside (to attach to his harness) so that he can't jump out. Also, the entire carrier zips shut with a mesh window and has an attachable shoulder strap so that I can carry him into stores like it's a shoulder bag.
> 
> http://www.meijer.com/s/pet-gear-ul...m/_/R-131608?cmpid=goobase&CAWELAID=350096810
> ^ This is the cheapest I could find it online ($36)
> ...


Thanks:daisy: Very cool design...Im going to look into that one. You bike looks very similar to the one I just bought


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I think the basket is called the Pet Gear 3-in-1. Glad I could help!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I just got my basket today. It works great, but feels slightly too weighty when I turn. I admit that it's a little too cumbersome to make a good shoulder bag on its own, but you can't beat the convenience of lifting the carrier easily off the bike mount and then clipping the shoulder strap on.  I think it'd make a good airline carrier, too. I have a cargo rack on my rear tire, so I might mount the carrier onto that for long rides.

PS: Don't make the same mistake that I did, lol. I thought the basket dipped too low to the front tire, but I had actually forgotten to use a wire support thing that keeps it propped up. Once I put that on, it was just fine.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

This is my bike....my basket will be here tomorrow I can't wait to try it out...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

N*T*M*4U said:


> This is my bike....my basket will be here tomorrow I can't wait to try it out...


woohoo! which one is that? the snoozer or the sporty snoozer? wha the heck is the difference besides the price LOL. i'm thinking of ordering one of these and also
http://www.gwlittle.com/product/ils_silver_skull_doggles/pet_traveling_accessories
hehehe!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Dexter's mom....I think they are the same...I got the cheaper one..LOL...I'm thinking of ordering the doggles too....LOL....my bf think I'm crazy...he already told me he refuses to use the basket on his bike....hehehe..


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

N*T*M*4U said:


> Dexter's mom....I think they are the same...I got the cheaper one..LOL...I'm thinking of ordering the doggles too....LOL....my bf think I'm crazy...he already told me he refuses to use the basket on his bike....hehehe..


Lol i coulldntfigure out the diff. Ohhhh my bf wants to be the one to use it haha!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

you need to get the basket....!!...we went for the bike ride today.....NaNa loves it!!....do you think they need doggles?...LOL..

oh and my bf still refused to use it...heheh..


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Gosh, these baskets make me wish I cycled! I would love to get into it more...then I'd have to get a basket. hehe


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry the pictures are so dark! I took them on my iPhone, lol. I was going to get the Snoozer Buddy basket if I didn't get the PetGear basket, but I thought it would make me feel better to know that Teddy physically couldn't jump out. I had visions of him leaping out of the basket and dangling over the wheel.  I also wanted to be able to take him inside just incase we had to stop somewhere. 

The PetGear basket is supposed to be mounted on the front, like the other styles are. It comes with a universal mount, but I didn't like the extra weight on the front. I used cable ties and a bungee cord to secure it to the rack on the back of my bike.  We've worked with Teddy once or twice gently, and today I went for a very short ride with him once around the block. He did fine.. Barked a little bit at people, but that's about it. I know he'll feel better the more he does it. 

@N*T*M*4U: I really like your bike! I think I saw it at Sears. I was going to get that one because it's just so pretty, but it was reeeaaally heavy for me. I broke my hand in November and had surgery, and my bones are so weak, so I had to get a bike that was very easy for me to pick up. I have to be able to lift it to put it on the city bus bike rack.


----------

